

Pure PHP implementation of GPG - jakejake
https://github.com/jasonhinkle/php-gpg

======
fidz
Great. When will the decryption implemented?

~~~
jakejake
I'd very much like to have decryption and signing. But I contracted the core
work several years ago and the math genius who did the initial port isn't
around any more. For my part I mainly organized and abstracted everything to
make it simple to use.

The code has been collecting dust for at least 5 years so I figured I'd throw
it up on github and see if any other geniuses want to take it any further.

